# že tě huba nebolí



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,

some people is quarreling while recalling something that happened much time ago. They dont agree. So one of them says?

Co to meleš? Že tě huba nebolí, dědku

Že tě huba nebolí: v jakém smyslu? Je to idiomatický výraz?

Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## werrr

Zdráhal bych se to označit jako idiom, je to celkem přímočaré vyjádření . Každopádně je to ustálená fráze. Spíše než nesouhlas ale vyjadřuje pobouření. V mírnějším případě to lze vyložit jako "nevíš o čem mluvíš", nejčastěji je to ale míněno natvrdo zhruba jako "za to, co jsi řekl, bys zasloužil dostat přes hubu".


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:
			
		

> Zdráhal bych se to označit jako idiom, je to celkem přímočaré vyjádření . Každopádně je to ustálená fráze. Spíše než nesouhlas ale vyjadřuje pobouření. V mírnějším případě to lze vyložit jako "nevíš o čem mluvíš", nejčastěji je to ale míněno natvrdo zhruba jako "za to, co jsi řekl, bys zasloužil dostat přes hubu".


Já bych to přeložila jako "že se nestydíš" (rouhat se; stěžovat si, když nemáš nač; nespravedlivě někoho očerňovat atd.). Pobouření je perfektní vysvětlení. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju všem
Laura


----------

